# Free Friesian desktop background (Wallpaper)



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Voted


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Voted! And am using that fantastic background, thank you!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Voted!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I voted for him , he is just beautiful ..I am so jealous


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

wow thats amazing!! may i ask how you edited it?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I voted! I love Keegan  Thanks for the desktop!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Voted, and will keep on doing so until he wins! Keegan is such a handsome boy.

Also thanks for the desktop! I've been looking for a horse wallpaper for my monitor for some time now. All the ones I find never have a good fit on my wide-screened PC. This one looks absolutely perfect. Thank you!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Wild Heart said:


> Voted, and will keep on doing so until he wins! Keegan is such a handsome boy.
> 
> Also thanks for the desktop! I've been looking for a horse wallpaper for my monitor for some time now. All the ones I find never have a good fit on my wide-screened PC. This one looks absolutely perfect. Thank you!



Awesome sauce!


----------

